# TShirt Online Magazines, Forums, Blogs make money?



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a question about a subject I am clueless about. How do t-shirt online magazines and forums make their money? I know they have ad's blasted everywhere, but when I calculate their charges, (most charging $20-$50 per month for a small 200x200 pixel ad on the sidebar), I can't imagine they are making much to pay rent. Am I missing something?


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Usually people will make money from the content they blog about.. they'll gear their article towards converting a lead (affiliate marketing). Or they would generate revenue from Adsense, selling ads like you mentioned. Not all ad slots will be static and they could also rotate so a 4x4 ad slot may be much larger in reality.

Other people may just run a blog for fun and not want to make money. Or they could be employed to do it or be paid by companies in their industry to blog about certain things.

Forums... this is a forum  look around.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Sponsorships are one way to make money. EnMart is a sponsor of this forum. So are several other companies. Sponsorships can be quite a lucrative way to make money if your forum boasts enough traffic.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TshirtGuru said:


> I have a question about a subject I am clueless about. How do t-shirt online magazines and forums make their money? I know they have ad's blasted everywhere, but when I calculate their charges, (most charging $20-$50 per month for a small 200x200 pixel ad on the sidebar), I can't imagine they are making much to pay rent. Am I missing something?


I don't think the majority of t-shirt blogs are trying to make rent with their blogs.

Most are side jobs or hobbies or something they do just for fun. 

So making a couple hundred a month can be some nice spending money (or money for more t-shirts ) for a part time blogger. That may be the part you're missing.

It's not always about the money (or at least it shouldn't be). If you're doing something you love, and you're good at it, the money is a nice bonus.

When I started my t-shirt blog (not this site), I just did it because I liked to wear t-shirts and I liked to blab alot. I suspect many of the t-shirt blogs out there are the same. The ones with a good readership and traffic are able to make money off of their blabs about t-shirts, but I suspect many would still do it (and enjoy it) if there wasn't a dime involved.


----------



## mv10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Magazines don't make money on how many magazines they sell, rather on the number of advertisments that are in the magazine. If you look around, you can find Maxim, ESPN, and other magazines at extremely low rates because the most subscribers they have - the more the advertiser pays them for an ad in their magazine.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Gotcha! It makes a little more sense now.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Blogs can be a source of backlinks to promote the owner's primary site. Also, they can be another portal (attract more potential customers)to the primary e-commerce site. A blog can market to a very specific niche. A blog can be used to show expertise and therefore boost the writer's creidibility in a given field. Blogs often give insite into the blogger's personality and thus make the web more personable (many people feel more comfortable buying from someone they know especially if its a big ticket item).


----------



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

Its all about the traffic thats generated because of your blog or site..


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Given Rodney's generosity with his annual t-shirt giveaway, I imagine this site must be making more than pocket change.... 


Blogs can make $0 to millions annually, depending on how it's monetised. I have a blog (not t-shirt based) that makes well into 5 figures monthly through affiliate targeting. It's supported by a thorough PPC campaign though.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Most of the blogs I talk to do it because they love doing it. I've run across a few that only write about companies that give them a free shirt or pay them. They're posts end up being any crappy shirt that someone would give to them for free and I've stayed away from these blogs.

There's so many great t-shirt blogs out there run by great people that do it because they love it.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Any quality t-shirt blog gets sent dozens and dozens of shirts regardless.


----------



## bsig03 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think that many times the people who run blogs do it as a hobby or because they are trying to drive traffic to their sites or affilliate sites. The more popular a blog is, the more people will pay to advertise on it so that the business their business recieves more traffic.


----------

